# Joey 26th



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Some 10&11” fish today. A few 12’s but no big fish. Busy day, probably caught 50 fish, just the wrong size. Pushing jigs.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Redemption 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Good mess of fish Joey. I was plan on going, but talked myself out of it after looking at the river stages.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Joey. What are those fish on. Just a flat? Am I missing the structure?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> Joey. What are those fish on. Just a flat? Am I missing the structure?


No structure. They’re just staging in open water. Guess they are trying to adjust for the falling water temps.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang screen is all dirty....clean all them specks off brother!!! hahaha FINE DAY!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice fish. I went yesterday and after a late start I caught 5 potato chips.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on nice mess of fish. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Been saving my money -
Kimber or Side scan? 
that is the question !


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Been saving my money -
> Kimber or Side scan?
> that is the question !


Side scan. I know a guy selling a Helix 9 si for a great deal, if interested. I'd buy it if I had the cash. He's located in Dothan.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

skiff89_jr said:


> Side scan. I know a guy selling a Helix 9 si for a great deal, if interested. I'd buy it if I had the cash. He's located in Dothan.


If you're a Garmin guy, the central basspro in Missouri was selling Garmin Echomap 93sv's for 499$ 

I think their back up to 599$ but that's still a great deal for mapping, chirp, and sidescan.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Side scan. I know a guy selling a Helix 9 si for a great deal, if interested. I'd buy it if I had the cash. He's located in Dothan.




Sent you a pm


----------

